# Metalpless plows



## cog-1 (Oct 7, 2005)

I have a Metalpless plow and am wondering if anyone knows of a dealer out there that can supply parts for them? I have emailed the factory so many times with no reply from them I am really irritated. Tried calling them at the number on their website and got a message in French. I was going to buy another one of their plows but if I can't get parts for it what is the point. The worst customer service of any company I have dealt with in over 25 years plowing snow. Thanks for any advice.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

You don't speak French?? Lol There is a guy on here Paul I think is his name. I believe he is a rep for them and can help.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Yes, Paul is on here, pretty sure he’s in Grand Rapids right now but he may chime in.


----------



## 512high (Jan 18, 2010)

I called the number on the website yesterday and the receptionist greeted me in French, I asked if she spoke English and she did,and connected me

I just ordered a metal press from my authorized dealer in New Hampshire (Chappell equipment )


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

cog-1 said:


> I have a Metalpless plow and am wondering if anyone knows of a dealer out there that can supply parts for them? I have emailed the factory so many times with no reply from them I am really irritated. Tried calling them at the number on their website and got a message in French. I was going to buy another one of their plows but if I can't get parts for it what is the point. The worst customer service of any company I have dealt with in over 25 years plowing snow. Thanks for any advice.


Hi there I am Paul Vanderzon. Please give me a contact number and I will call you first thing in the morning
You can call me at 514-608-4675 or email me paulmetalpless.com
Not sure what is going on but I will take care of you
Paul V


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Neige said:


> Hi there I am Paul Vanderzon. Please give me a contact number and I will call you first thing in the morning
> You can call me at 514-608-4675 or email me paulmetalpless.com
> Not sure what is going on but I will take care of you
> Paul V


Paul
I think your email has a typo that left the @ out?


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

m_ice said:


> Paul
> I think your email has a typo that left the @ out?


Canadians don't use the @....They use Eh.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

m_ice said:


> Paul
> I think your email has a typo that left the @ out?


It's a French email address...….

Cog-1
There's a guy in Co Springs that runs Metal Pless plows. You'll see his company name and phone number in his avatar in the link to his thread.
https://www.plowsite.com/threads/jd-244j-with-10-16-metal-pless.169435/


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Or TNA Sales in Fargo or Moorehead...I know Steve is at the show.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Or TNA Sales in Fargo or Moorehead...I know Steve is at the show.


I need to visit that town you speak of and not Fargo.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

LapeerLandscape said:


> I need to visit that town you speak of and not Fargo.


Sausagetuck is closer...


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Sausagetuck is closer...


Closer to you.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

LapeerLandscape said:


> Closer to you.


Mark frequents Sausagetuck... There is an Old Chub outlet there...


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Or TNA Sales in Fargo or Moorehead...I know Steve is at the show.


TNA sales is in Moorehead?!?!?....Interesting


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Defcon 5 said:


> Mark frequents Sausagetuck... There is an Old Chub outlet there...


I bet there is.


----------



## White_Gold11 (Jan 4, 2016)

I called a few times this winter into customer service. Even though they start in French they quickly switch to English and do a great job helping out. I requested parts manuals and received via email within an hr. I requested a quote for parts and timeline on arrival and received a response within a few hrs as well. Most have caught them on a bad day..


----------

